# Any update on Eco-credit?



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Is it over or will it be extended again?


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

I haven't heard anything about it. When I bought my car in January, I was told it wouldn't be extended, but I don't know if that was based on official information or not.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

*credit*

I just ordered a car on Saturday to take advantage of the credit. The salesperson didn't know if the credit would be extended and stated that they might not know for a few days into the new month. Personally, I would not have bought the car without the credit as the $$s just didn't make sense for me. I drive about 18k miles per year and I calc'd at present fuel prices, I would save approx $740 per year. The price difference without the eco credit would have taken 6 years to recoup. Granted, the depreciation might be less on the d, but that's harder to quantify right now.


----------



## Stugots (Jan 1, 2010)

Only $740/yr? The math for me showed an almost $2000 savings @ ~30,000 miles. Regional diesel prices would certainly play a roll in that, though.


----------



## RoBMWED (Aug 3, 2007)

*Ask-A-Dealer Forum*

I just pinged on the Ask-A-Dealer forum to see if there is any news. BMW is probably crunching the numbers from last month to see if it is worth it or not.


----------



## ghughes20 (Feb 27, 2010)

@ Stugots - A bunch of assumptions with this calc. In Northern NJ, diesel runs about $.02 less than premium and I did my comparison to a new 2010 (FWD) TL, which is the car I'm currently in (2005). Really, it all depends on what you're comparing to. Also, I currently get 3 MPG less than the stated highway MPG on my car. I assumed the same absolute discount in doing the comparison. It's all in the assumptions....


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

ghughes20 said:


> @ Stugots - A bunch of assumptions with this calc. In Northern NJ, diesel runs about $.02 less than premium and I did my comparison to a new 2010 (FWD) TL, which is the car I'm currently in (2005). Really, it all depends on what you're comparing to. Also, I currently get 3 MPG less than the stated highway MPG on my car. I assumed the same absolute discount in doing the comparison. It's all in the assumptions....


I suspect you will get better MPG in the 335d than the stated mileage. I am in DC Metro area and I do A LOT of stop and go driving (unfortunately) and I am in the 30s -- and I don't drive it "lightly"...


----------



## win75ston (Feb 19, 2010)

*eco credit for 2011*

just found out, eco credit extended past 3/1/10 on 2011 models for the diesel engines (335d and X5d)


----------



## lsupoppa (Jan 30, 2010)

win75ston said:


> just found out, eco credit extended past 3/1/10 on 2011 models for the diesel engines (335d and X5d)


That is really good, might help the 335d numbers grow and get the service departments of dealerships more familiar with these fantastic cars...


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

win75ston said:


> just found out, eco credit extended past 3/1/10 on 2011 models for the diesel engines (335d and X5d)


AWESOME!!!! I completed my order paperwork yestyerday. ECO-credit covers our 4 tickets to Munich for the ED!!!

:thumbup:


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

win75ston said:


> just found out, eco credit extended past 3/1/10 on 2011 models for the diesel engines (335d and X5d)


How come it's not up on BMWUSA's website. In fact, if the lack of the eco credit is true, BMW will kill the 335d/X5d sales as cars like the 335i now have a $2500 rebate plus 0.9% vs the 4.9% on the 335d, even worse is the x5d's financing rates.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

My CA confirmed that the Eco-credit and 4.9% have been extended and to MY2011. He will contact me when he verifies that we can lock that in for my 6/25 ED. In the past this has been extended for 2 months at a time, and you have to take delivery within 60 days, so, deliveries through June should be good to go....


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Yup, it's finally up on the website... Should've waited for the 2011 lol for the improved shifter/steering paddles and a whole year of depreciation for basically the same price as the 2010.


----------



## mecodoug (Nov 30, 2007)

Yeah, but my CA could not figure out how to get me option 752 EPS, so I'm settling for the H-K system.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

mecodoug said:


> Yeah, but my CA could not figure out how to get me option 752 EPS, so I'm settling for the H-K system.


Your CA is being lazy, I had to go to a different dealer for that reason alone. It's doable, but your CA is going to have to call a few higher-ups at BMWNA to get it done.


----------

